# ...



## sfprankster (Nov 11, 2015)

...


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice job, will add this to my bookmarks.

Lots of great smokes here. Looking forward to more..


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 12, 2015)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 13, 2015)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 13, 2015)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 28, 2015)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 28, 2015)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 6, 2015)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 7, 2015)

...


----------



## boboso (Dec 13, 2015)

Awesome info. Thanks.


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 13, 2015)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Mar 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 10, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 13, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 18, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 19, 2016)

...


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 19, 2016)

Points for being generous enough to organize your experience! This is another great resource I will be going to! Thank you for the time and effort.


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 19, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 22, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 24, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 29, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 30, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (May 4, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (May 11, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (May 13, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (May 25, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (May 28, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 5, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 11, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 19, 2019)

...


----------

